# Probleme mit Surround-Sound



## Vektor (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das Creative Playworks DTT3500 Digital Soundsystem in verbindung mit einer Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Player zugelegt. Ich hab den Dekoder über das Digitale Kabel mit der Soundkarte verbunden. Dann gleich mal den neuesten Treiber der Soundkarte gezogen, in WindowsXP auf 5.1 System umgestellt, und das selbe in dem Creative Surround Mixer getan.

Es läuft nun alles gut, nur wird egal was ich mach weder in PowerDVD (hab dort auch auf SurroundSound umgestellt) das Lämpchen für Dolby Digital angemacht, noch kann ich im Surround Mixer bei Test die beiden Surround Lautsprecher und den Center hören. Es heißt also immer nur: Vorne Links, Vorne Rechts....und Sense.

Wenn ich Musik abspiele werden die Surroundspeaker aber benutzt. Aber auch nur mit dem was die beiden Frontspeaker abspielen.

Könnt ihr mir da bitte helfen, da ich das System ja für 3D Sound gekauft habe und nicht für schnöden Stereosound.

Danke im vorraus...


----------

